

Ask HN: Where can I meet and connect with a technical cofounder? - starshadowx2

I live in an area that isn&#x27;t very engaging for tech companies or startups, and so even within my network I don&#x27;t know anyone who could help me.<p>I have an idea I&#x27;ve been working on and have I think fairly fleshed it out, but I have very basic knowledge of coding&#x2F;development. I can read and understand most, but I can&#x27;t create things myself.<p>I&#x27;d really like to apply to a future Y-Combinator batch, but I&#x27;m scared that as a lone founder I&#x27;d be cut out right away, even if my idea is good.<p>Where can I go&#x2F;what service can I use to get connected with skilled potential cofounders?
======
gamechangr
Truth is that there are so many good ideas. Too many actually, so the chance
of being "cut out right away" should relate to not being able to execute and
not the fact that you are a lone founder.

Finding a cofounder: Meetups are good. You really need to just meet one or two
dev that think you're idea/you are credible and it will come together quickly
all by itself.

~~~
starshadowx2
I was under the impression that Y-Combinator pretty much doesn't accept lone
founders. Maybe I thought especially if I wasn't able to build my idea myself.

I've tried looking into meetups in my area and there aren't really any active
ones. I have a pretty wide professional network here locally and nobody I
personally know is someone seems right for the technical and programming
aspect.

------
jeffmould
[https://www.cofounderslab.com/](https://www.cofounderslab.com/)

~~~
starshadowx2
Is there any sort of security on ideas shared through here or is it up to the
user to have an NDA, etc.?

------
bepolite
Tech Meetups...Its always better to co-found with someone you've worked with
before or someone you know well.

